# Diamond Wool Saddle Pad



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I love wool pads.
Used, they absorb so much sweat and cool the back.
Air dried, and carefully cleaned as needed...they last a long time and look great.
With a well fitting saddle all you need is a thin pad to just keep the underside of your saddle clean.

I see no reason to spend oodles of money on this pad, that pad or something else.
Protection is offered and attained.
The horse is comfortable, happy and so is your $ pocket.
A wool pad is my go to pad over any other pad.
Contoured just makes it that much less bulky when new.._.*go for it!*_
A good quality wool pad is worth every $ spent. Taken care of it will last and last and last.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I finally bought a new saddle pad, a Diamond wool contoured pad, and I don't think I could ever buy anything else. It's cut down on my gelding's sweat incredibly and fits with my saddle much better than the bulky synthetic sheepskin ones I had before (I inherited most of my tack). He moves better and I'm just over all thrilled with it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The best horsemen in the world use wool pads every day. I think that says something. You really can't go wrong with one.


----------



## Daniellemurphy74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Is 1 inch pretty standard? Or should I go for something thinner (assuming this new saddle is a good fit)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

1/2" to 3/4" if you want to put a thinner blanket over or under it. 1" is fine if it's the only pad, or if the saddle is a shade wide for your horse.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually have two of them! One a contoured tough, and a contoured relief pad (the shimmable one).
Love them and they hold up nicely blazing through the woods.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wool pads are great and I think the Diamond wool is just fine. The reason that I like 5 Star better is because I like the contour on them better. Diamond Wool is good to though.

I think 3/4 inch is probably better if your saddle fits well. Half inch is getting a little thin and 1 inch is getting a little too fat. I have a 1 in and a 3/4 inch and use the 3/4 most of the time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got three 1" Diamond wool pads, to go with having three horses. The oldest pad is 9 years and still seeing regular use, which is why I now have three of them. I'll be curious to see which lasts longer - my horses or their pads.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a couple of Diamond Wool and a 5-star, and all are 10 - 15 years old and doing well. I take them to the car wash or pressure wash them a couple of times a year. They still look great.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't go with the 1/2". I have the 1/2" Diamond Wool contoured cowboy pad and, while I love the quality, it's just a bit too on the thin side.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

DW has I diamond, I have a 5-star.....both are 1".

Both are good blankets, I do think the 5 star is wearing better.


----------

